# 2005 aires de service book info



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

This subject has been discussed in a few posts recently but thought it might warrant its own post.

I intend to update my miniguide to aires de services in France as soon as I receive the 2005 edition, however, purchasing this latest book (publish date 15 feb 05) is not as straightforward as it seems.

It seems there are 3 ways to get the book.

1. Purchase it when abroad......
Should be on sale at most large hypers March 05 onwards, but they tend to sell out quickly and i always prefer to browse the book before going abroad.

2. Purchase from the Camping & Caravan club... 
Phoned them today and they get their batch in late April/early May at a cost of £8.50, however, i have been informed by them, you must be a member to purchase the book. In addition, they only get one batch, which sells out very quickly and they don't re-order.

3. Purchase online.......
I encountered some problems here,

a. the link in my aires guide no longer works.

b. I've also tried to purchase via the campingfrance link http://www.campingfrance.com/campingenfrance.jsp?idPage=63
but as soon as you get to validate your card details you get an error message. I've emailed them about the problem and await a reply.

c. It appears the only other option is to order via amazon.fr via this link http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/402-5479667-0640132
The process is fairly painless, and you should be ok with a limited understanding of French (ie, like moi!).

I ordered my copy last night (€7.20 + €6.05 p&p) and received email confirmation of the order this morning. They receive their first batch on 25 Apr and expected delivery to me is estimated between 27 Apr - 2 May 05
I tried a few other websites, but it wasn't clear that you were getting the 2005 version, so be careful if you go down this route.

Hopefully that should help anyone intending to purchase the book and if anyone knows of another or easier way to get it, then please let me know and i'll put it in the guide.

One final thing, if you do struggle a bit with the amazon.fr website, send me a PM and i'll help as best i can.

Bonne vacance.

pete.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

*Touring info*

Hi Peejay

Just had a look at your posting and I have had same problem getting hold of the aire's book. Have you had a look at MCC web site http:/www.motorcaravanners.org.uk . They have a book on their web page it's called Reise Mobil Bord Atlas it's just the same as the French one but it covers all the Aires in Germany plus some in other countries. Great book got mine last week.
Rain Dancer.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

the Reisemobilatlas is publishing by the great german mh. magazine:
www.reisemobil-international.de

Thatite content a list of all " service station for mh " in Germany, you must click " Entsorgung " in alphabetic or postal code.

Another german mh. magazin is: 
www.promobil.de
who have very much books with " Stellplätze " in whole Europe for sale.

For France you have guides from following magazine:

Le Monde du Camping-Car
Campingar Magazine

avaiable in some " Hypermarchés "
or some library.

for info,

Tschüss,

leduc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi leduc,

Is it an easy process to obtain the 'Guide Officiel Etapes Camping-car 2005' from Germany or France?

Do you know of any easier ways to buy the book online other than the ways i have mentioned?

I appreciate your help.

pete.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi peejay,

here the following mail adress for order the guides:

For: Le Monde du Camping-Car: [email protected]
For: Camping-Car : [email protected]

"Camping car" and "Promobil" are friendly associated...

for info and Tschuess,

leduc


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

2005 Guide on sale in Calais last Friday at news agents in the Auchan


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

Selstrom, thanks for the info. Was thinking about taking a day trip over to Calais in the next couple of weeks and could pick up a copy whilst there.

How many copies were on sale? Guess I'm asking if there are plenty so I don't make a wasted trip to the Auchan.

On the other hand, no trip to a French Supermarket is ever wasted!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Received an email from Amazon France this morning (14 March) saying my copy had been shipped. 12 euros total inc p&p.

Dave


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks, Dave. I also have the guide on order from Amazon France - my order still says early May for delivery - which is too late for me.

Guess they might ship early!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Very strange, delivery date must depend on when you originally order your copy, mine's due late apr early may, although i can't understand why mine is costing €13.25 and Dav's is only €12 (!)

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Very strange, delivery date must depend on when you originally order your copy, mine's due late apr early may, although i can't understand why mine is costing €13.25 and Dav's is only €12 (!)
> 
> pete.


Did one of you order from www.amazon.co.uk
and the other from www.amazon.fr


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Think i see where you're coming from Gillian, I ordered through amazon.fr where did you get yours from Dave?

pete.


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

I ordered thru amazon.fr

I was OK once I realised that commande meant order in English!

It cost 12 euros 87......


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ordered 20 Feb from amazon.fr for 12.27 euros. Strange the minor differences.


----------



## Magnor (May 1, 2005)

*Aires CD*

Thought this may help.
I ordered a CD copy of Aires in France from Campingcar-infos on Thursday 3 march, received it the following Wednesday.
The CD contains two files, one for a PC and one for a Hand held computer. Seems to be latest info as it is March 2005 edition. Has pictures of a lot of sites, GPS data and personal reviews from members using site. Also has limited number of sites in rest of Europe. Installed on my PC and PDA no problem. Cost 16.50euro.

Link is: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm then click on 'Retrouvez toutes les des aires du site sur le CD-ROM bimestriel'
This opens another page, click on 'A l'étranger' then click on English flag. rest is easy.

Still waiting for my book from Amazon - ordered Dec 2004!

Clive


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Seems that mine is the most expensive then, obviously one of those gallic quirks that we all love so much, or maybe I get an extra page thrown in :wink: 

pete.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I also received an email from amazon.fr today, book on it's way , 3-4 days 12.27 Euros

 


Andrew


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

peejay said:


> Very strange, delivery date must depend on when you originally order your copy, mine's due late apr early may, although i can't understand why mine is costing €13.25 and Dav's is only €12 (!)
> 
> pete.


I think some of us have ordered "Le guide national des aires de services camping-cars " at 6.56 Euros , and others "Aires de services Camping-Car : Le Guide officiel 2005 " at 7.60 Euros

Andrew


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

Andrew, what's the difference? :?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

In don't honestly know, I believe the "Aires de services Camping-Car : Le Guide officiel 2005 " is the one that most people use.

No doubt one or our more experienced Francophiles will provide the answer


Andrew


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

I have a feeling that they are both the same thing - with only the titles and prices different!

Certainly my order for Le Guide officiel Etapes Camping Car with Amazon France gave an expected delivery date of late April/Early May. I then received an email from Amazon informing me that the guide was on its way. This was on 17 March, precisely the date that the Aires de services Camping-Car : Le Guide officiel 2005 was published. Plus the Le Guide officiel Etapes Camping Car has now disappeared from the Amazon listings!

I have yet to receive any Guide regardless of its title..........


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

'Le guide national aires de service' is published by Le monde du campingcar and (IMO) not as comprehensive as 'Le Guide officiel etapes camping-car' published by camping-car magazine.

Incidentally just checked on amazon.fr and the 'national' guide doesn't seem available through them at the moment.

Even more curious, the price of the 'guide officiel etapes' is now €7.60

Mine was €7.20 = €6.05 p+p.

Still haven't got it yet but had an email to say its on the way (shan't hold my breath tho).

Anyone got theirs from amazon.fr yet?

pete.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

peejay said:


> Incidentally just checked on amazon.fr and the 'national' guide doesn't seem available through them at the moment.
> 
> ?
> 
> pete.


Just looked at it and seems OK for me?

I actually bought the "national" guide (in error I think) but at least it's been delivered 

Andrew


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morning all,

'Le guide officiel aires de services camping-car 2005' has just plopped thro the letter box safe and sound. Total cost €13.25 (£9.14p)

hope you all get yours ok.

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

roncutler1 said:


> Andrew, what's the difference? :?


We haven't got either yet for 2005 as we will get ours after we get to France next week.
Last year Le Guide National......was coloured white and the Guide Officiel Etapes Camping-Car was green.
Of much more significance; Le Guide National contained 1450 stops in France while the Guide Officiel... had 6400 stops but also covered some in other European Countries, Italy is particularly well covered.

We do find it easier to use Le Guide National as the stops are cross referenced by number to the maps in the back of the book.

While many stops are found in both books there are some only found in one and not the other.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

Good evening all

Have received between last Saturday and yesterday the following which were ordered in January from Amaxon .fr

"Guide National des Aires de Service Camping-cars 2005" 6.22 Euro = £4.37
"Le Guide Officiel Camping Caravaning "10.81 = £7.60
postage 7.6 Euros

In a second parcel ....only because I boobed when odereing and coudn't be bothered to start again and put them into "one Basket".

"Guide Officiel des Etapes camping car 2005" 6.76 Euros Post 6.05 Euros.

I have on order ( have confirmation) from Amazon Germany the following but NOT yet received.

"ADAC Stellplatz-Fuehrer Deutschland" @ 12.06 Euros

"Reismobile International,Bordatlas 2005" @ 13.93 Euros

Not sure yet as to postage.

PLEASE....will anyone who has these German guides on order and has received them please post here so that I can check up on my order.

Ken....with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay et al,
Having learned all about the Aires in France from your good self, I then tried all means of ordering detailed by you, with same results. I too ordered from Amazon.fr on 24th Feb. and was given 2nd May as expected delivery date. However, I received my order today. I am the proud owner of 'Le Guide officiel Etapes Camping-car 2005', 'Le guide national des aires de services-cars' and Le Guide officiel Camping Caravaning 2005, so we should find somewhere to stay in June. A preliminary browse makes me think that le Guide National is more user-friendly than Le Guide ...étapes. but I'm sure that they'll be well-used! By the way postage to Ireland for the three was 10.92 Euro. I think you do better over there. Anyway it looks like your delivery should be a lot earlier than date they have given, if mine is any indication.
Mary


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Mary,

The Amazon.fr aires book delivery machine now appears to be in full swing!

pete.


----------

